# Sunday's Smoke



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2012)

I fired up the smoker and did a deer hind quarter along with a small Tri-Tip, some spares ,chicken and a few fatties. The deer meat was the star of this cook. I injected with a store bought marinade of garlic and herb, and layed some bacon on top. It tasted awesome if I do say so myself. Here are a few pics.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 20, 2012)

Good job, perfect smoke ring!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow!  Words fail me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah...Food Porn!

Love it, it all looks great!


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I gained five pounds just looking at your pictures!  They are fantastic!  I love the way the meat looks with the bacon cris-crossed on top.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah...Food Porn!
> 
> Love it, it all looks great!



+1!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 20, 2012)

looks great ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> +1!!



+2!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 2, 2012)

I sure like the looks of the fattie.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow that looks good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 3, 2012)

That looks amazing! 



Paymaster said:


> I fired up the smoker and did a deer hind quarter along with a small Tri-Tip, some spares ,chicken and a few fatties. The deer meat was the star of this cook. I injected with a store bought marinade of garlic and herb, and layed some bacon on top. It tasted awesome if I do say so myself. Here are a few pics.


----------



## candylover (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful meat sir!
Mr. Paymaster, what kind of rig are you working with?
You wouldn't happen to make your own deer fatties, would you?


----------

